# John Stott and annihilationism



## AV1611 (Jul 9, 2007)

Can anyone point to statements made by Stott that clearly show he advocates annihilationism? Something online is necessary.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jul 9, 2007)

The article link below quotes Stott and references the source. There was a flurry of discussion related to Stott on this issue years ago, but it seems he distanced himself from that dialog in subsequent (and recent) years -- perhaps because he was not as dogmatic on the issue as some have supposed.

http://www.ses.edu/journal/articles/1.1Spencer.pdf


----------



## AV1611 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Jim


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 9, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> Can anyone point to statements made by Stott that clearly show he advocates annihilationism? Something online is necessary.



Click here


----------

